# Recommend a Dublin taxi company for corporate account



## douglastubbs (15 May 2008)

Hi,
Looking to set up a corporate account for a taxi company.  Are there any recommendations over companies in the Dublin area.  We are based in Dublin 2.
Thanks in advance,
Douglas


----------



## Mpsox (15 May 2008)

We use NRC, never had any issues with them


----------



## flattea2 (15 May 2008)

City Cabs and Blue Cabs very good, my company uses them.

They provide itemised invoice.


----------



## Complainer (17 May 2008)

It might be worth clarifying what criteria one would use to select a corporate taxi account. How  about the following;

Reliable service - turns up on time all the time - refuses booking, rather than lets down the customer
Online booking service, with frequently used locations stored for reuse
Text notification from driver (i.e. 'I'm outside your office now')
Presentable drivers, capable of shutting up
Detailed invoicing available, including passenger name/pickup address/date/time, destination address/date/time, cost

Anything else?


----------



## The_Banker (17 May 2008)

Complainer said:


> It might be worth clarifying what criteria one would use to select a corporate taxi account. How about the following;
> 
> Reliable service - turns up on time all the time - refuses booking, rather than lets down the customer
> Online booking service, with frequently used locations stored for reuse
> ...


 
We use VIP Taxi and they fill all the criteria above.


----------



## liverpool1 (20 Nov 2008)

The last two companies I worked for including this one use Blue Cabs. They seem to be very good & specialise in corporate account work and I personally have never been disappointed with their service when I used them for the company. They do all the  the below. We book cabs directly from their website.

Reliable service - turns up on time all the time - refuses booking, rather than lets down the customer
Online booking service, with frequently used locations stored for reuse
Text notification from driver (i.e. 'I'm outside your office now')
Presentable drivers, capable of shutting up
Detailed invoicing available, including passenger name/pickup address/date/time, destination address/date/time, cost


----------



## Bob the slob (20 Nov 2008)

I would imagine most taxi companies give a good corporate service.


----------



## Mpsox (21 Nov 2008)

Bob the slob said:


> I would imagine most taxi companies give a good corporate service.


 
No, they definately don't. We stopped using one company after the driver picked up one of my staff to take her home around 10pm and was talking to himself all the way home how he "must get a fix" We also had some ridiculous delays from one of the bigger firms, none of which I might add are those mentioned in this thread to date

Since then we've used NRC, no issues with them, they provide a weekly itemised bill and charge a 10% admin fee on top of the normal charges


----------



## extopia (23 Nov 2008)

Mpsox said:


> Since then we've used NRC, no issues with them, they provide a weekly itemised bill and charge a 10% admin fee on top of the normal charges





I like NRC myself, but I would have thought you'd get a discount rather than a 10% top up...


----------



## europhile (23 Nov 2008)

VIP is hit and miss.  Most of the drivers are fine but ...

Some of the drivers have cars that either smell strongly of either themselves or dog, I don't like to image which.
Some smoke in the car before passengers get in.
Some of them engage in conversations with women passengers which are not entirely inappropriate.

I've experienced examples of all of the above on a corporate account.


----------



## allthedoyles (23 Nov 2008)

For a professional , friendly and personal service try [broken link removed]


----------

